# Would this filter Work ????



## fishy-todd (Sep 29, 2011)

i built a couple of DIY filters that iv seen on the internet and now i think its time for my own so was just wondering if some1 will tell me if this works its not a very good drawing but worth a shot :d

picture is in the attachment sorry im new and dont know how to fully work this yet


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I'm not to sure about this filter working like you want it to. If you got the time. Go for it and try it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree.The best inventions are tried out,so give it a shot.You never know you may have come up with something gold!


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree go forward who knows if you have a gold chest in your hands.


----------



## highmk1 (Oct 9, 2011)

i would say yes, its basicly 2 seperate filters with the same out let. and imo a nice budget build(may b adjust the angle of the uplift tubes to increase water flow) the sponge filter for light floaty bits and the under gravel for the heavy or settled stuff. pre-filtering with a gravel syphon you got a nice set up,


----------

